# Going full time



## Theresa (Dec 12, 2018)

Look like I am buying a van and going full time was not expected so soon  

Theresa X


----------



## 2cv (Dec 12, 2018)

May be life will be less stressful.


----------



## harrow (Dec 12, 2018)

Was it redundancy ?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 12, 2018)

*Simply*

Good luck
Hope it works for you.
Beware winter !.....Have a plan.....Long dark nights.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 12, 2018)

Good luck Theresa, plenty of others doing the same. male & female. Keep in touch on here, there is always a helping hand, words of advice and an amazing amount of knowledge to be gained.


----------



## Theresa (Dec 12, 2018)

yes lost my job i feel stabbed in the back by my colleagues i did everything for them and now i have lost my home and cat as well.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 12, 2018)

MAYbe it was for the best.


----------



## harrow (Dec 12, 2018)

It's not nice, there are plenty of people on here who have been through the mill and it's time to make a new start and look forwards to the future.

Ask for any help you need and someone will know the answer.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 12, 2018)

The very best of luck to you, Lots of Very knowledge members on here, Lots of Fulltime Livaboards, So People, Help, Advice & A Cuppa is often only a Click or two away.
Stay Positive & Stay Safe.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a suspicion that Theresa may be busy this evening.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:

Try and get your cat back. I know a few people travel with theirs. Good luck.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 12, 2018)

Give it a go on the road.

Your no confidence will disappear in no time.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, hope the search goes well.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes get it back ,love of a pussy is for life.:lol-053:


----------



## Theresa (Dec 12, 2018)

thankyou for the people who have said hello, im abit busy this evening but i think i will have time on my hands tomorrow T xxx


----------



## 2cv (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe have to put off your plans for a little while Theresa.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Full timing is a great life a different mind set though. We travel with our cat many do the other day we had three French cats next to us and a Dutch one five in a line very unusual. Good luck with your plans


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 13, 2018)

if you travel to NI make sure you have a back up planned


----------



## The laird (Dec 13, 2018)

Good luck in the future 
Happy miles and stay safe


----------



## jeanette (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi and welcome as been said-helping advice is but a click away and someone always willing to lend an ear! Good luck to getting your cat back safe and happy travels


----------



## harrow (Dec 14, 2018)

I expect Theresa is staying with Phil, 

but it is a cold time of year to go on the road, 

talking to Theresa, her cat stays at the house, she will miss her cat.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe she enjoys her European tours, hence buying a van and going full time.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 16, 2018)

*Not surprised*

If your surname is MAY
:lol-049::lol-049::rolleyes2::cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 74314 (Dec 16, 2018)

*Membership*

Get yourself a membership. £15 at the moment. Also membership of motorhome.com.

This will give you locations to stay. If you pay you will use the site more. 

Get yourself prepared for winter. Its going to be long and hard this year.


----------

